# Gen [gene] delivry [delivery] vectors



## gfm

Agradecería muchísimo la traducción más exacta para "Gen delivry vectores". En el documento (es una patente ) la traducen como "los vectores de administración de genes o de entrega de genes. A mí me parece que sería más adecuado " vectores de transferencia de genes"


----------



## Bevj

Bienvenido al foro.
¿No sería *delivery*'?
Por favor danos la oración completa y explica qué tipo de documento es.
Gracias.


----------



## gfm

Bevj said:


> Bienvenido al foro.
> ¿No sería *delivery*'?
> Por favor danos la oración completa y explica qué tipo de documento es.
> Gracias.


Muchas gracias por su interes en apoyarme. Si tiene UD razón la palabra es delivery( fue mi error)
El documento es una patente que se denomina "Adeno-associated variants and metros for use thereof"
La oración es:
Gene delivery vectores bases on Adeno-associated virtudes hace demostrarted promise un bote preclinical deseades models.......


----------



## Bevj

gfm said:


> Gene delivery vectores bases on Adeno-associated virtudes hace demostrarted promise un bote preclinical deseades models.......


Esta oración no está escrita ni en inglés ni en español


----------



## gfm

Bevj said:


> Esta oración no está escrita ni en inglés ni en español


Sorry with My English..... La oración es :
Gene delivery vectors based on Adeno-associated viruses have demostrated promise un both preclinical deseases models.......
El documento es una patente Muchas gracias


----------



## Bevj

Supongo que el original es:

_Gene delivery vectors based on Adeno-associated viruses have demostrated promise *in* both preclinical d*i*seases models......._


----------



## gfm

Bevj said:


> Supongo que el original es:
> 
> _Gene delivery vectors based on Adeno-associated viruses have demostrated promise *in* both preclinical d*i*seases models......._


Sí, tiene UD razón, esa es la expresión original
La misma se repite muchas veces en el documento y está traducida como "los vectores de administración de genes" o de "entrega de genes" y pensé que era más adecuado "los vectores de tranferencia de genes"  pero no estoy seguro del término.....
Muchas gracias una vez más por su amabilidad. Saludos


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Sí, tal y como sugieres mejor "vectores de transferencia de genes" o "vectores de transferencia génica".

Por ejemplo,
_Los vectores de transferencia de genes [de transferencia génica] basados en virus adenoasociados..._

Ver por ejemplo,
Adeno-associated virus (AAV) vectors are the leading platform for gene delivery for the treatment of a variety of human diseases.​(...)​Among the most promising attributes for adeno-associated virus (AAV) as a gene therapy vector are its low genotoxicity profile in humans and the lack of strong and direct evidence that recombinant AAVs (rAAVs) can cause vector genome-mediated host genotoxicity in humans.​Adeno-associated virus vector as a platform for gene therapy delivery - Nature Reviews Drug Discovery.​​La terapia génica es una forma experimental de tratamiento que utiliza la transferencia de genes a la célula de un paciente para curar una enfermedad.​Terapia génica | NHGRI.​


----------



## gfm

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Sí, tal y como sugieres mejor "vectores de transferencia de genes" o "vectores de transferencia génica".
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> _Los vectores de transferencia de genes [de transferencia génica] basados en virus adenoasociados..._
> 
> Ver por ejemplo,
> Adeno-associated virus (AAV) vectors are the leading platform for gene delivery for the treatment of a variety of human diseases.​(...)​Among the most promising attributes for adeno-associated virus (AAV) as a gene therapy vector are its low genotoxicity profile in humans and the lack of strong and direct evidence that recombinant AAVs (rAAVs) can cause vector genome-mediated host genotoxicity in humans.​Adeno-associated virus vector as a platform for gene therapy delivery - Nature Reviews Drug Discovery.​​La terapia génica es una forma experimental de tratamiento que utiliza la transferencia de genes a la célula de un paciente para curar una enfermedad.​Terapia génica | NHGRI.​


Muchas gracias, ha sido de gran utilidad su ejemplo y la explicación muy amable
Saludos cordiales


----------



## aommoa

Vectores de transmisión


----------

